# Old Zone Map



## momof5 (Sep 3, 2012)

Does anyone still have the old zone map that had the cities listed? I'm wondering what is the furthest stop going east from California heading toward NYP for a 2-zone award? I was thinking I could use AGR up to the 2 zone and then pay cash from there.

Thanks!


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Sep 3, 2012)

momof5 said:


> Does anyone still have the old zone map that had the cities listed? I'm wondering what is the furthest stop going east from California heading toward NYP for a 2-zone award? I was thinking I could use AGR up to the 2 zone and then pay cash from there.
> 
> Thanks!


You could go to Toledo, at which point at 3am you would switch to coach on the LSL - or you could go via the Cardinal and at Cincinnati at 4am you could switch to coach and have more train-riding time.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 3, 2012)

O if you pay for the overnight hotel in NOL, you can go to Atlanta for 2 zones.


----------



## cbqbill (Sep 4, 2012)

I consider the 20,000 point two-zone roomette the best AGR deal. On a trip from EMY to BOS, for example, I will pay for a roomette EMY to DEN and spend the points for Denver to Boston. I have always been able to get the same space for both the AGR and paid space on the train involved.

I have been less lucky, however, at getting both transactions combined into one trip with guaranteed connections. Therefore, I avoid the other alternative which would be AGR from EMY to TOL and pay from TOL to BOS. A missed connection in Chicago would be an expensive problem.


----------



## manderson (Sep 5, 2012)

momof5 said:


> Does anyone still have the old zone map that had the cities listed? I'm wondering what is the furthest stop going east from California heading toward NYP for a 2-zone award? I was thinking I could use AGR up to the 2 zone and then pay cash from there.
> 
> Thanks!


Try this link: http://web.archive.org/web/20050322160127/http://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/redeem/details/zone_chart_popup.html


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 5, 2012)

momof5 said:


> Does anyone still have the old zone map that had the cities listed?


Why did Amtrak remove the city names from the zone map in the first place?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 6, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> momof5 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone still have the old zone map that had the cities listed?
> ...


Because it's AGR and they want to make it confusing for Members and Agents!  :giggle:


----------



## City of Miami (May 23, 2013)

manderson said:


> 'momof5' said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone still have the old zone map that had the cities listed? I'm wondering what is the furthest stop going east from California heading toward NYP for a 2-zone award? I was thinking I could use AGR up to the 2 zone and then pay cash from there.
> ...


Does anyone have a link to the agr zone map with city names? This link provided by manderson doesn't seem to work anymore. 

Shoulda made a screen shot.....but didn't.... :help: :help:

Thanks!


----------



## jersey42 (May 23, 2013)

The link just worked for me, but occasionally it appears to be dead.

Here is another copy:


----------



## City of Miami (May 23, 2013)

Awwww, that's PERFECT, jersey42........and much clearer [hi-def] than before IIRC.

Thanks!


----------



## crescent2 (May 25, 2013)

That they can't put city names on their current map (especially since they did it in the past!) is just exasperating. This is 2013.


----------



## the_traveler (May 25, 2013)

I hear AGR will put up a new zone map sometime this year. It may even have city names, and remove the Broadway Limited/Three Rivers route and border city!


----------



## chakk (May 25, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> I hear AGR will put up a new zone map sometime this year. It may even have city names, and remove the Broadway Limited/Three Rivers route and border city!


Oh, how I wish I was in Fostoria. Fostoria, today. (with apologies to Tom and Dick Smothers). AND, my mother liked my brother best!


----------



## yarrow (May 25, 2013)

jersey42 said:


> The link just worked for me, but occasionally it appears to be dead. Here is another copy:


is pensacola a border city? could you do a 1 zone redempmtion from, say, wpt to pensacola? if so, how do you think it would be routed?


----------



## the_traveler (May 25, 2013)

By walking to/from either NOL or JAX?


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 25, 2013)

yarrow said:


> jersey42 said:
> 
> 
> > The link just worked for me, but occasionally it appears to be dead. Here is another copy:
> ...


#8/#28 to CHI, #30 to WAS, #20 to Birmingham, Rent a Car or Hitchhike to Pensacola! :giggle:


----------



## Ryan (May 25, 2013)

What about Pensacola to Fostoria?


----------



## yarrow (May 25, 2013)

maybe i'll call agr and ask.


----------



## crescent2 (May 29, 2013)

Guests/newbies: Seriously, Amtrak no longer goes through Pensacola. The Sunset Limited did at one time, but no more.


----------

